# Giant african snails



## finman31 (Jun 13, 2006)

I didnt know there was so many species! There are even albino shells! I know a guy that has quite a few(he knows the legality issues).Does anyone keep snails or slugs?


----------



## beetleman (Jun 13, 2006)

i keep snails and slugs i just love the snot balls:drool: the snails are alot easier to keep than the slugs,i have banana slugs but they are not doing that good,i'm in fla,and that is 1 problem,trying to keep them cool,my other slug ssp, are doing great,and the land snails are really easy to keep:clap:


----------



## Scythemantis (Jun 14, 2006)

I would love to know more about the different kinds...any websites?


----------



## Shelob (Jun 14, 2006)

Thought there wasn't such a thing as an albino invertebrate...since they don't really have any "skin" from which to lack pigment....


----------



## Ganoderma (Jun 14, 2006)

well tehy have colour, something causes tehm to have it...so i would think it is also possible to have that mutated.  just like eyes, hair etcx they arn't skin but they still have colour genes.

i used to keep african lands snails for monitor food.  also had banana slugs but i kept them outdoors and fed tehm "wild" food.  ie the stuf i see them crawling around (minus dog poo).

here are some links to sites i have enjoyed.
http://www.wetwebmedia.com/mollusca.htm  (great aquatics site)
http://www.conservation.unibas.ch/research/hermaphrodites/index.html
http://www.malakos.com/Journal/articles/partodissey.html
http://www.weichtiere.at/Mollusks/Schnecken/land/landschn.html
http://www.virginia.edu/biology/Fac/Murray.html (reference)
http://lhsfoss.org/fossweb/teachers/materials/plantanimal/landsnails.html

snails/slugs arnt really my thing, but found and read those while looking at other things.  fun creatures.


----------



## joey (Jun 14, 2006)

I have giant african land snails, i too  was amazed at the number of different spesies of land snails.
Mine are mostly "regular " GALS but i have one which has a distinctly striped shell and body to match, I am not sure of the species, but must find the time to look it up. 
Also i have 4 different species of aquatic snail in with my warm water newts,
and I am always looking out for more,,, 

I would have to say that snails are very addictive.


----------



## Arietans (Jun 14, 2006)

The species are plenty, and very difficult to identify from each other (for me). We usually find them here by the thousands on humid summer nights.


----------



## bugmankeith (Jun 14, 2006)

There are albino aquatic snails sold in pet shops, so i'm sure albino GALS exist. Have any pictures?


----------



## finman31 (Jun 15, 2006)

Let me get a pic from  my buddy...the snails themselves are colored with a stripe down their back.The shells though are snow white.He has 8 different species.Here is what he has,and I will get pics(but an alltheweb.com image search pulls up killer pics!):
Achatina achatina
Achatina fulica
Achatina immaculata
Achatina reticulata
Achatina marginata 
Achatina varicosa
Achatina panthera(striped form)
Achatina fulica rodatzi (albino shell)


----------



## Kevin_Davies (Jun 15, 2006)

I keep, and have kept many species of African Land Snails (GALS) and snails from other parts of the world, as well as some slug species, at the moment I have around 15 diffferent species of snail, pictures and information on some of them are on my website, which is in my signiture,

Some of my species I keep at the moment






^ Achatina reticulata (albino body)






^ Achatina immaculata var "two-tone"






^ Achatina achatina "Tiger Snails"






^ Unidentified Archachatina sp "Lagos, Nigeria"






^ Archachatina sp "probably degneri"


----------



## bugmankeith (Jun 15, 2006)

Wow those are nice looking!


----------



## beetleman (Jun 15, 2006)

:drool: :worship: :clap: NOW THAT"S A SNAIL!    i want! i want!


----------



## Scythemantis (Jun 15, 2006)

Beautiful animals...

What's the largest snail you've had? I'm curious about slugs, too. I know the two largest american species...


----------



## Kevin_Davies (Jun 16, 2006)

Scythemantis said:
			
		

> Beautiful animals...
> 
> What's the largest snail you've had? I'm curious about slugs, too. I know the two largest american species...


Ive had tiger snails (Achatina achatina) and Archachatina marginata var. ovum that have roughly been the same size, around 18cm shell length, I'm getting 3 very large tiger snails next week, they may be larger than any others ive kept upto now.  

Ive kept Leopard Slugs (Limax maximus) that have been around 12cm when extended, and African "Banana" Slugs (Elisolimax c.f flavescens) around 15cm long when extended, I currently keep 2 suspected Ashy Grey Slug's (Limax cinereoniger) native to the UK, is the largest slug in the world, my ones are currently at 3cm, but will grow to around 30cm.  Im trying to find N.American Banana Slugs for sale at the moment, but they seem impossible to find within Europe.


----------



## james (Jun 16, 2006)

*slugs*

Going camping in the Northern Redwoods next week. Last year I found about 10 big banana slugs. I even got some pictures of a snake eating one. It was very cool.
James
www.blaberus.com


----------



## Dragoon (Jun 17, 2006)

Hello
I have what I believe to be
A. achatina (the red striped one, Apple)
and A. marginata (the longer greeny one, Goober)
They are cool...they eat a lot!
D.


----------



## Kevin_Davies (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Dragoon

Your snail on the right I think is an Archachatina sp, from its more blunt apex, its marking's are very tiger snail like though, its probably an Archachatina marginata, whether it is var. ovum, marginata or suturalis would depend on the colour of the columella, the one on the left Im fairly sure is an Achatina (Lissachatina) fulica, definitly not an Archachatina marginata.  Both very nice snails


----------



## Scythemantis (Jun 21, 2006)

Having just looked up photos of _Achatina achatina_, I can't believe I didn't know that land snails got so big! I'd only ever seen pictures of them withdrawn into the shell. I'd give anything for one, but moronic owners had to go and ruin it for all of America.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 21, 2006)

Rock!!!!  I really like snails.  I hope this thread doesn't attract attention from people that will take them away from the owner.  It wouldn't surprise me if someone is watching that we wish wasn't.  I've heard some nazi type stories of the gov raiding and taking these animals away from owners in the US.  A little too much red tape here in the US if you ask me.  I really want some giant snails.  I've been wanting some for several years now.  Those are awesome looking!


----------



## Scythemantis (Jun 22, 2006)

Even though I know that I would only get one and be responsible with it, it's another "that's what they all say" case and I end up feeling like some sort of villain for wanting one. There's also the fact that I wouldn't get to show it to people, though...


By the way, are there any _predatory_ giant land snails? I could have sworn I heard of some that eat earthworms.


----------



## kraken (Jun 23, 2006)

The land planarians eat worms,but they aint snails..
Awesome snails!


----------



## beetleman (Jun 23, 2006)

there is a predatory land snail in the southeastern states the rosey wolf snail(eulanda rosea)spelling, it's about 2 to 3" and it feeds only on other snails,really cool little predators,i have a few that i keep and they are also cannibalistic they can't be put together.


----------



## Scythemantis (Jun 23, 2006)

Now that would be interesting if I only had a continuous supply of other snails to give it. They're especially hard to come by in the wild here, and the only species we have are about pinhead-size.

Land planarians are another thing I've always wanted, and probably more attainable than a GALS. Will they breed in captivity? I can certainly give them enough earthworms.


----------



## kraken (Jun 24, 2006)

I kept land planarians local to my area(green striped ones,about 4-5") and they are cool but VERY messy eaters.I fed them worms,and they always bit them in peices,leaving peices laying everywhere that stink and poison the caontainer in a matter of a few hours.You have to really clean up after them.They will also eat non stop and swell up to emormous girths! They are cool...


----------



## Tleilaxu (Jun 24, 2006)

kraken said:
			
		

> I kept land planarians local to my area(green striped ones,about 4-5") and they are cool but VERY messy eaters.I fed them worms,and they always bit them in peices,leaving peices laying everywhere that stink and poison the caontainer in a matter of a few hours.You have to really clean up after them.They will also eat non stop and swell up to emormous girths! They are cool...


Pics please.


----------



## kraken (Jun 24, 2006)

I "kept" them.I dont any longer.They were just too messy.If I can find one,I will take some pics and post!


----------



## Shelob (Jun 25, 2006)

beetleman said:
			
		

> there is a predatory land snail in the southeastern states the rosey wolf snail(eulanda rosea)spelling, it's about 2 to 3" and it feeds only on other snails,really cool little predators,i have a few that i keep and they are also cannibalistic they can't be put together.


I think my local nursery sells these!  Pricey though, more than $15 for some of them.


----------



## beetleman (Jun 26, 2006)

Shelob said:
			
		

> I think my local nursery sells these!  Pricey though, more than $15 for some of them.


i think i know which one your talking about, that one eats garden snails,(the wolf snail will also)i forgot the scientific name on that one, i think mine is a different one,but then again i could be wrong. i'll have to look that one up,may have to get some


----------



## Mistwalker (Jun 27, 2006)

African land snails are illegal in the US, I believe. I wouldn't mind keeping a large snail like those. What large species of snail are legal in the US?


----------



## Wade (Jun 27, 2006)

The only legal land snails would be US native species.

Introduced snails caused tremendous ecological and agricultural damage in Florida. While I'm against many of the USDA's policies, in the case of these snails it is probably justified, as cool as they are.

Aquatic snails are legal, however, and one type of "apple snail" from South America gets as big as a baseball and is sometimes availble at pond stores.

Wade


----------



## Scythemantis (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't think any native U.S. land snails grow more than a couple inches.


----------



## kraken (Jun 27, 2006)

No,unfortunately they dont.I keep ones i found outside in small cages.Snails are actually neat.


----------



## beetleman (Jun 27, 2006)

yeah, snails are really neat,i keep the native ssp. aswell,they do very well,and breed like crazy.


----------



## kraken (Jun 27, 2006)

I have slugs also.Giant Tiger slugs.They are so abundant around me.So far they are doing great. I have 10 right now set up in a 15 lomg aquarium that my kids set up the other day.Of course I have given them a bottle cap full of Sam Adams boston lager!


----------



## kraken (Jun 27, 2006)

I have been reading the "destroy on site" Policy of the U.S fish and wildlife on Giant snails.I can understand the policy,but, they are restricted in ALL countries. Why cant the US be like the other countries and allow people to get permits to keep them? That how most countries do it, make a few bucks and get a permit. Sometimes america seems to "lag" behind on the freedom department


----------



## Kevin_Davies (Jun 28, 2006)

kraken said:
			
		

> I have been reading the "destroy on site" Policy of the U.S fish and wildlife on Giant snails.I can understand the policy,but, they are restricted in ALL countries. Why cant the US be like the other countries and allow people to get permits to keep them? That how most countries do it, make a few bucks and get a permit. Sometimes america seems to "lag" behind on the freedom department


Giant African Land Snails are not at all restricted in the UK, or in other parts of Europe to my knowledge? no permits are required to keep them here.


----------



## kraken (Jun 28, 2006)

Kevin_Davies said:
			
		

> Giant African Land Snails are not at all restricted in the UK, or in other parts of Europe to my knowledge? no permits are required to keep them here.


 My fault man, I thought I read on a snail website that said ALL(exept that country's native snails) snails are restricted or regulated in all countries...shows you cant believe what you read


----------



## Mistwalker (Jun 28, 2006)

I've put some small aquatic snails in with my axolotl. Two different local species. One is the "classic" snail shape that's flat, but the rest of them have shells that curl up to a point. They are quite small, though, but seem to be doing well in the tank. Not sure if they'll live off of what they find growing in there (algea eaters, perhaps?) of if I'll need to feed them something.


----------



## Wade (Jun 28, 2006)

kraken said:
			
		

> I have been reading the "destroy on site" Policy of the U.S fish and wildlife on Giant snails.I can understand the policy,but, they are restricted in ALL countries. Why cant the US be like the other countries and allow people to get permits to keep them? That how most countries do it, make a few bucks and get a permit. Sometimes america seems to "lag" behind on the freedom department


Permits wouldn't prevent escapees. Snails can be SERIOUS pests. While I think many of the regulations against various inverts are absurd (mantids for crying out loud!), snails do represent a real threat. For starters, snails are hermaphrodites and any two can produce thousands upon thousands of eggs. Eggs can easily be thrown away accidentally resulting in an infestation.

Believe me, I'm no fan of excessive regulation, but I think this is justified. Most European countries do not include subtropical are like Florida and are therefore less vulnerable than we are.

Wade


----------



## kraken (Jun 28, 2006)

Wade said:
			
		

> Permits wouldn't prevent escapees. Snails can be SERIOUS pests. While I think many of the regulations against various inverts are absurd (mantids for crying out loud!), snails do represent a real threat. For starters, snails are hermaphrodites and any two can produce thousands upon thousands of eggs. Eggs can easily be thrown away accidentally resulting in an infestation.
> 
> Believe me, I'm no fan of excessive regulation, but I think this is justified. Most European countries do not include subtropical are like Florida and are therefore less vulnerable than we are.
> 
> Wade


I agree.The more I thought about it,permits would be just a way for uncle sam to invite himself in your life.Plus like you said it would be easy to toss out eggs in substrate.Still...it would be nice to have one!!


----------



## beetleman (Jun 28, 2006)

yeah, i'm in fla. and there is sooooooo many exotics living here(not including humans,that's another story iguanas,monitors,pythons,boas.....the list goes on and on,but i would still luv to own those giant african snails,i just keep the native ones,and slugs also they are awesome as well.


----------



## kraken (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey beetleman,Do you have any tiger slugs? looks like this:
http://ipp.boku.ac.at/private/wf/Bilder/Limax_maximus_Schneealpe.jpg?Or these snails:
http://www.floridanature.org/photos/Euglandina_rosea,_Tallahassee,_20011014.jpg
I am going to get some of those  E.Rosea!They are native to you .I have friends there in florda that are supposed to send me some!


----------



## Scythemantis (Jun 29, 2006)

Those slugs are around here, too. I could probably find you plenty, and they do get massive.


----------



## beetleman (Jun 29, 2006)

kraken said:
			
		

> Hey beetleman,Do you have any tiger slugs? looks like this:
> http://ipp.boku.ac.at/private/wf/Bilder/Limax_maximus_Schneealpe.jpg?Or these snails:
> http://www.floridanature.org/photos/Euglandina_rosea,_Tallahassee,_20011014.jpg
> I am going to get some of those  E.Rosea!They are native to you .I have friends there in florda that are supposed to send me some!


yep, i have both of those ssp. the tigers came from washington, and the snails from north fla,i'm in south fla,can't find them down where i am(all the building going on around here ,i guess they are mainly north,they love to eat other snails,what are you feeding your tigers? i'm gonna get more banana slugs as soon as i get that small wine refridge to keep them cool,i'm feeding my tigers cucumber/apple they only pick at it.they sometimes pick at romain as well,i also have 2 red slugs from washington too,they are really cool,i think they have to cool also,but they are hanging in there.


----------



## kraken (Jun 29, 2006)

I feed my tiger slugs squash,mulberry leaves,greenbean leaves,onions,tomato leaves,blackberries and the leaves,cukes,and BEER!They love it! Of course dont let them drive afterward! 
      I have some large snails I found in the park close to me,they are about as big as a quarter and brown.I keep them in with the slugs.I also have some others.....


----------



## Scythemantis (Jun 29, 2006)

I always heard beer can be used to kill slugs/snails, or is that just because they fall in and drown when there's too much of it?


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 29, 2006)

I think that's it.  I think they just get intoxicated, trip off their foot, hehe, and fall in!


----------



## beetleman (Jun 29, 2006)

hmmm,i think i'll give the slugs alittle beer i got me some left over miller in the fridge


----------



## kraken (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeah,they actually do get drunk!!!I seen that on discovery one time,it said they actually get intoxicated! And scythemantis,yeah,they fall in and drown.My dad used to put it in deep bowls,and they would be floating the next morning.I give mine a little in a pepsi bottlecap! One slug will drink a capful!!! And then they burp!!! They generally blow a big bubble of foam when they burp! It really is funny! I have a buddy going to jacksonville,and he is catching some of the carnivorous snails for me while he is ther.


----------



## beetleman (Jun 30, 2006)

kraken said:
			
		

> Yeah,they actually do get drunk!!!I seen that on discovery one time,it said they actually get intoxicated! And scythemantis,yeah,they fall in and drown.My dad used to put it in deep bowls,and they would be floating the next morning.I give mine a little in a pepsi bottlecap! One slug will drink a capful!!! And then they burp!!! They generally blow a big bubble of foam when they burp! It really is funny! I have a buddy going to jacksonville,and he is catching some of the carnivorous snails for me while he is ther.


hee hee that's awesome! gotta love these things,yeah you will love those wolf snails,they follow the slimetrail of other snails/slugs and that's it dinner time,they move pretty fast for a snail on the hunt.


----------



## Scythemantis (Jul 1, 2006)

I'd like some carnivores myself sometime if anyone gets a bunch, though I'd need some smaller snails that'll breed easy


----------



## kraken (Jul 2, 2006)

If my friend gets some,I will give you afew!


----------



## beetleman (Jul 2, 2006)

i'll keep my peepers open also if i see any


----------



## kraken (Jul 3, 2006)

These would still be so nice to own!! I did some researching and there are quite a few species!!! My favorite was the achatina panthera! Those are sharp! I have some snails that are aquatic and i caught in a local lake,I know they are introduced,they are about as big as a golf ball.That is about the closest I will get to giant snails.


----------



## Kevin_Davies (Jul 3, 2006)

kraken said:
			
		

> These would still be so nice to own!! I did some researching and there are quite a few species!!! My favorite was the achatina panthera! Those are sharp! I have some snails that are aquatic and i caught in a local lake,I know they are introduced,they are about as big as a golf ball.That is about the closest I will get to giant snails.


Achatina immaculata var. panthera are one of my favourite species as well, they are so variable, are active, and fairly easy to care for, I did a page on them on my site, with several pictures of them, and other immaculata variants 

http://www.exoticpetsuk.com/immaculata.htm


----------



## kraken (Jul 3, 2006)

VERY VERY nice info and wepsite Kevin!!! VERY NICE! :clap: :clap:


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 3, 2006)

I've wanted some of these for almost 20 years!  Too bad they're restricted in the US.  So which species of these African giants grows to be largest?  And, I'm just curious, are these edible?  Do they eat them in Africa?  I contacted someone about 15 years ago that was growing edible snails in Cal.  He said a friend brought an African land snail to him (but it got taken away).  I asked if they were edible and he said they weren't.  But Iv'e read that they are:? .  That is a cool website.


----------



## Kevin_Davies (Jul 4, 2006)

Galapoheros said:
			
		

> I've wanted some of these for almost 20 years!  Too bad they're restricted in the US.  So which species of these African giants grows to be largest?  And, I'm just curious, are these edible?  Do they eat them in Africa?  I contacted someone about 15 years ago that was growing edible snails in Cal.  He said a friend brought an African land snail to him (but it got taken away).  I asked if they were edible and he said they weren't.  But Iv'e read that they are:? .  That is a cool website.


The largest species is Achatina achatina, the Tiger Snail.  Archachatina marginata is another very large species, both are sold live as food every year in Brixton market in London, I dont know if linking to another forum is allowed (could a mod please edit my post if it isnt) but theres several posts about Brixton snails on this forum

http://bugnation.myfreeforum.org/forum17.php


----------



## kraken (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah,I read they were also being looked at as a food source in africa.


----------

